# Nationals 2017



## psych

Okay here's the deal....
I'm gonna log again. This time for nationals. Doin bench and DEADLIFT. 
As long as my leg holds together it's gonna be ok.  Been wokring on the squat and rehab so dont expect crazy shit on Mondays LOL!!

Squat machine 110 3x10
speed pulls 10x1 405 plus gray band
Leg extentions 90 3x12 both legs
Curl in 4x10 
Gripper work 100 warm up, 150 pound 3x10 closes, 200 pound static holds.

Get use to legs again is a b itch but it's getting there.  I will deadlift again and do a squat varient on Fridays.

Not cutting weight anymore so going 242 :headbang:

[ame]https://youtu.be/f0Ezf9BbIYk[/ame]

If anyone has questions ask here and not my pm, unless its fucked up.


----------



## AnaSCI

Looking forward to following your progress!


----------



## lycan Venom

Hell yeah, excited to follow.


----------



## psych

bench
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x3
shirt sinlge ply to a 3 board
495 x3
535 3x3

incline machine 6 plates a side with grey band wrapped 4 times 3x3

pec dec 250 one arm at a time all the way across body 
10,10,8

push downs 4x15
seated curls 4x15

body weight 235


----------



## squatster

This is great man
Didn't know what to do with my self with out your log


----------



## psych

AnaSCI said:


> Looking forward to following your progress!



:headbang: when the main guy posts on your log!!!  

[ame]https://youtu.be/DHviD8QHBPo[/ame]


----------



## psych

forgot on bench shirt 3 board
585x1
635x3


----------



## psych

OK diet for this training cycle.

Woke up and drank meds, eggs, lucky charms, and a bagel.

For my meal prep I'm going to deep fry 50 chicken wings after I get my beard trimmed up.

That should feed for a few meals before  I make hamburgers for dinner.

and i have 2 weight gains shakes thrown in there.

this is what i think i'm eating but i'm really just


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> :headbang: when the main guy posts on your log!!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/DHviD8QHBPo



Who me?


----------



## lycan Venom

No foo.. ME!!! LMFAO he is talking about Anasci.


----------



## psych

Ok friday
Rack pulls at knee level for 675 3x3 I wore straps after the first set, my grip is weak like a bodybuilder 

Lat machine 15,12,12,10,10,10,10, 3x5 each set add a 45, hold on each contraction.

row machine 5 plates for 4x8

db row 90 4x10-12

some little sht here and there, I will be adding stiff legs and more machine quat work. I didn't cause I was running late for a date with my g/f and was wearing cargo shorts.

Skipped saturday, power was out of gym.  Just at 2 whole chicken and a bag of bagels.


----------



## psych

skipped leg day/de deadlift sore as fuck.


----------



## squatster

Still have the rod in your leg?


----------



## psych

yep 4 life


----------



## psych

Ok snow shit storm fucked up me getting my car out let alone get in the city.  Stayed home and studied.  Ate pizza all day. Special Olympics was canceled.
Going tmrw after dr app to show my use of cpap and my weird ekg.


----------



## psych

bench
315 3x10

incline wide grip 90-135 4x10

incline close grip prone 205 a side 10,6,4

pec dec 150x10, 175x10,200x10,225x10,250x10/10/8
superset with leaning db rack pushes 20-30

4x15 db curls

pump pump pump


----------



## psych

did shoulders on thursday.

back today
dead 495 3x5
skipped sqwuAT MAchine
lat machine up to 8 plates for 5's
row machine up to 6 plates for 5's
tbar 3 plaes for 4x12
cable stack up right row the whole stack 4x15
110 single arm row, i do these on a machine so i dont have to put my knee on a bench. 3x10


----------



## *Bio*

Tear it up Psych!


----------



## lycan Venom

C'mon psych go beast mode and give me some more motivation.


----------



## psych

Saturday was awesome. Skipping leg day today.....i'm really tired. But i'm for real, rod is feeling tender.  Bench big tmrw.

As heavy as i am now im not as misswerable as before. the cpap makes it able to sleep and recover better.  If you snore get a sleep study!!


----------



## psych

bench 335 2x8 went easy cause pec hurt saturday
bench shirt all to a 3 booard
405x3
495x1
585x1
675x1
160 a side on incline 3x10
pec dec 4x10 stack

then i yelled at new people and argued that ps4 shits on the xbox


----------



## lycan Venom

Ps4 and xbox one both suck and miserably failed me. I could build a computer to outperform it for cheaper sadly. Next year the newer generation comes out. High hopes.

Oh yeah, keep up the hard work.


----------



## psych

shoulders

pec deck 4x20
push downs 4x15
military cable press stack for 4x12-10
side raises working up in weight from 20 to 50's 8-10 reps
then i just fucked around for a bit. tuesdays and thursdays i train at a different gym cause the group i coach is there. I had two hours to kill and had a long day at the hospital. So i got some burgers and took a nap in the parking lot. One of the other coaches i texted to gently wake me by tapping on the window.

Cause when people slam the window when I'm napping....I WILL HULK THE FUCK OUT!!!


----------



## psych

deadlift 495+40lbs of chain so 535 at my lock out. 1x6
skipped squat machine leg hurt and shoe was holding swollen foot.
pull downs 8x5-12
225 wide row 3x10
under row 225 4x10
cable stack row 3x8
shrugs 4x20
grip work 100lbs 3x20
150lbs 3x10second hold
napping and getting sushi tonight.


----------



## psych

bench
same as before but worked up to 700 to a 3 board!!!! for ssingles....so tired.
bench incline 225 a side with grey band 4 times 5x5
pec deck 4x10 stack
arm shit.....

went and coached.

Shout out to Lil Sully with the meme war. You guys should be more active like Sully....


----------



## psych

back
leg is killing me took 20min to walk to gym from lot. the screws are burning. I think its just the cold.

Lat 8x10
row 5x10
row 5x10
biceps...alot


----------



## psych

pec popped woith 315 plus orange band for speed work. Doesnt hurt, no pain, just scar tissue popped. keeping an eye on it. went home a lil beaten up today gonna relax.


----------



## psych

benched 545 to a 2 board, felt like shit went an got a massage.


----------



## psych

the shit i find late night

[ame]https://youtu.be/S4220eWR83Q[/ame]


----------



## psych

Holy shit I dont remember posting the thing above me......fuckin sleep meds

Back
deadlift 520+40 in chains 560 6 sets of 1. 30 to 60 second breaks.
lat machine
row machine
back thing
biceps
grip work

Certain days are getting moved around to accomdate new schedule I have.  Will start adding squat days on Sunday but squat again after deadlifting on deadlift day.


----------



## lycan Venom

Must be some good shit your popping!


----------



## psych

lycan Venom said:


> Must be some good shit your popping!



Ambien


----------



## lycan Venom

Aww man that shit fucks me up bro, 2nd time i tried that shit i watched 2 movies and do not remember shit about them at all, and fucked my wife but then her fucking face started morphing into other women but into a super scary old witch lady... scared me for life homie. No mas. Lol


----------



## psych

I feel asleep on the toilet. My doc gave me them gor when i have bad insomnia from stress.  I take 1 maybe a month.

Any way I met alot of connections for new jobs. And I met some toddlers....they were fuckin assholes.


----------



## BigBob

psych said:


> Ambien


I tried using those a few years back and almost pissed in the kitchen trash can. My wife was like 


psych said:


> Ambien









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully

I love Ambien. It just puts me to sleep for a solid 8 hours. No sleep walking or doing weird stuff. Some of the best sleep I've ever had.


----------



## psych

Did shoulders and arms over 2 days. Cpap is the way to go...


----------



## Sully

You do shoulders as it's own workout, Psych?


----------



## psych

Lil' Sully said:


> You do shoulders as it's own workout, Psych?



yeah......have you read my fuckin log.....lol


----------



## Sully

I skimmed it, sorta. Too many numbers and not enough pictures. Hard for a simpleton like me to follow.


----------



## psych

fUCK AT LEAST YOU ARE HONEST LMAO


----------



## lycan Venom

Lmfao... smh you guys crack me up man. 

Psych... try CBD bro. Said fuck it and got into some high CBD no THC strain medicines... since the doctors are fucking me on my rotator cuff and I have a possible consent malpractice lawsuit that can let me take care of the family for a while wothout a job if I settle. 

The wife has tried it too since it doesn't make people all stupid paranoid, giggly or lazy. 

Best sleep ever bro! All the good feelings and oositive traits of the best herb but nothing that will make you fail a  drug test.

I humbly urge/implore you to check it out bro. It's a better alternative to addictive and potentially deadly sleep pills.

On AAS subject... I love the vivid lucid night terrors of Trenbolone. Almost hulked down a wall thinking the devil or a demon was trying to get my (favorite "special" son).. woke everyone up screaming/yelling C'mon mother fucker, let's go! while jumping out of the bed and swinging hay makers at a 8ft shadow lmfao smh

As for the shoulder work out I think im going to copy you and start doing a pure shoulder day after chest day. Think I need to strengthen up my delts and stop injecting into them as I may be causing or irritating the shoulder injury.

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## psych

I take ambien once a month. Normally after some crazy shit where i need a day off.  

Anasci i know doesnt want weed talk on boards fyi

I have a dry convection vapor. perfect settings, i use so little with this thing, and i make avb which means i vape it then can eat it.  

Besides in my last log i talked about me trying to get a medicinal card...


----------



## lycan Venom

Thats why I kept it purely to a chemical rather than the plant. It's legal in all states and is found in ejuice for vapes. Nothing related to the other stuff.

But hit them weights.


----------



## psych

lycan Venom said:


> Thats why I kept it purely to a chemical rather than the plant. It's legal in all states and is found in ejuice for vapes. Nothing related to the other stuff.
> 
> But hit them weights.


----------



## psych

Bench mmachine, stack 3x10
incline 6 plates aside with grey band 4 times 3x1
pin press 455 3x1
tricep ball 3x8-6

massage


----------



## psych

Back 
Deadlift 545 plus 40 chain 8x1
Lay rows
Squat front machine 315x3

Rows
Rows
Biceps..


----------



## psych

bench
135
225
315x5 easy easy!!!! Watching the poec tear closely.
shirt
495x1 3 board
545x3 3board
585x3x2 3 board
incline machine 6plates 3x3
machine press ran the rack and drop sets
got a massage


----------



## psych

deadlift 565+40chain=605 8x1
lots of back work........lots


----------



## psych

did a simple pump workout last night. mostly shoulders. resting to day and studying. Speed bench tmrw with arms.  Sunday will be a squat day.


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> did a simple pump workout last night. mostly shoulders. resting to day and studying. Speed bench tmrw with arms.  Sunday will be a squat day.



How was the plump?
Not sure if I have ever seen you do a work out like that


----------



## psych

its the normal stuff i do just more set reps and way less volume.  

So much stuff i leave out in my training log cause when i get home i'm tired and having to think back and type is too much. I love yall but not that much....

lol


----------



## psych

de bench

2x20lbs links a side so 40 a side at lock out with 315 bar weight 8x3 speed

same chain set up but 225 bar weight close grip 5x10

incline 335 3x8

bicep pump work and tricep work 15-20 reps andf some heavy stuff

This is a hypertrophy day after skill work to balance out tuesday which is just straight up heavy shit.


----------



## psych

Legs
De dead 405 with grey band 8x1
Squat machine 315 want 3x5 did 5/1
Extension 3x20 to 12
Leg press315 3x20 
Curl in 20 3x10
Grip work


----------



## Joenoarms

Dude "watching the pec tear" I shivered a little reading that but its still getting done. Good shit man this is motivating as fuck


----------



## psych

Joenoarms said:


> Dude "watching the pec tear" I shivered a little reading that but its still getting done. Good shit man this is motivating as fuck



you have no idea....i died 2 years ago and dont have a full left leg


----------



## psych

Ok I put my workout on my other log.....i'm half retarded.

I had a dead baby joke but I aborted....


----------



## psych

slept in.
went to gym 500 on deadlift warm up felt heavy and slow.
worked up to 585 for singles with 40 lbs chains.....is what i wanted to do. What I did was understand 500 was heavy, i'm tired, under recovered.  Tried 585 no chains and just barely got it up. SAID FUCK IT

Did 4 sets of 10 lat pull down and that was like shit too.

Came home and gonna take a nice nap and drink weight gainer


----------



## Sully

Yeah, not a lot you can do. Some days it's just not there, no matter how much you want it to be. Otherwise, everyday would be a PR day. Don't gotta tell you that, though. Keep it up, buddy.


----------



## psych

De bench 315 plus 60 chain 8x3
Close grip 225 plus 60 chain close grip 3x8
Incline bench 405 4x10 to 8
Arms triceps and bicep medley
Body weight 232 ..... Its on mother fuckers


----------



## psych

[ame]https://youtu.be/N4abutGjK68[/ame]
This is what REAL powerlifting is....


----------



## psych

squat day!
de deads 405 plus grey band 8x1 1 min breaks
front squat machine 340 3x3
leg ex 115 for 3x10
hams

skipped grip.  Need to start my squat days again.  Main lift will be saftey bar to box.  My keft heel is contracted enough for me to stand but not go forward since the assisting muscle were cut out.  But workin on it still.


----------



## psych

bench shirt 615 2x2 2 board faaaaasstt!!!
wanted to upload it but not in VIP anymore.  Dont want random guys seeing my shit.

6 plates a side incline machine grey 4 times over 3x3 easy
cannon ball push downs 3x8

body weight 235


----------



## BigBob

psych said:


> bench shirt 615 2x2 2 board faaaaasstt!!!
> wanted to upload it but not in VIP anymore.  Dont want random guys seeing my shit.
> 
> 6 plates a side incline machine grey 4 times over 3x3 easy
> cannon ball push downs 3x8
> 
> body weight 235


6 plates. Holy shit man. I'm a big boy and can't come close to that. Always had a weak as chest.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

Can't wait to see that


----------



## psych

BigBob said:


> 6 plates. Holy shit man. I'm a big boy and can't come close to that. Always had a weak as chest.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Its a machine, but I use a neutral grip as this saves shoulders. You can do more, safer, and less pain neutral....WEST SIDE BARBELL DVD BABY learned that shit when i tore my pec benching 500 raw in rehab...
I be like :headbang: while physical therapists are


----------



## squatster

Our machine has the fixed weights


----------



## psych

de bench
315 plus 60 pounds of chain 8x3
225 close grip with 60 chains
arms and pump chgest flys


----------



## psych

de pulls 495 with orange band 6x1
more actual weight and less band this week.....and it was fuckin fast 
leg press, leg curls, and some light flush work for pecs and triceps
Did grippers.


----------



## psych

635 in shirt 2x2 2board easy!!!
went up to grey bands 4 x with 7 plates not 6 did 1/2/1 heavy
4x12 pec dec
4x10 triceps

some thing in my foot popped yesterday when I was walking. its on my bad leg. my m,assage lady fixed it...i rolled the outer fascia of my foot underneth my foot. foot got bigger but with my brace i can feel anything any how so that happened.


----------



## squatster

Do you have all your nerves still in that leg?
Had the rid staid on place?
That rod scared me man - if the docs ever saw what you do they would shit. 
Most guys would be at the bar or just staying home with there pain meds - but you kill it every day - like I said before - you are an inspiration man.
I'm so glad you started posting again.


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Do you have all your nerves still in that leg?
> Had the rid staid on place?
> That rod scared me man - if the docs ever saw what you do they would shit.
> Most guys would be at the bar or just staying home with there pain meds - but you kill it every day - like I said before - you are an inspiration man.
> I'm so glad you started posting again.



Kinda have some nerves lie i can feel pressure but nothing fine or soft. I can plantar flew thats it.....cant move the ankle or toes. In fact 3 of them are contracted, so i smash um ass the time and never notice till its bad.

Every doc i went to is my biggest fan! There are parts of the sport they arent too happy with..cough cough.  But yreah the doc thought it was funny how when i started back again what i was doing.  Every meet, natiuonals, worlds they love up dates.  And the guys that make my braces and shoes i did a photo thing for their prostetics.  

And i take ibuprofen 600 if i'm hurting.  Funny thing, injuries stop hurting when they heal.  So just heal faster...

I work psych rehab bro. Fuck pain meds, ive seen that shit ruin lives.


----------



## psych

ok so my ffot has a micro stress fracture on my 5th intermetatarsels (pinky).  So brace guy is workin with me last this morning on my option, had a pt friend notice my foot is supine and exercises to use to fix it. And i habe my massage lady now work on it every session i get.


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> Kinda have some nerves lie i can feel pressure but nothing fine or soft. I can plantar flew thats it.....cant move the ankle or toes. In fact 3 of them are contracted, so i smash um ass the time and never notice till its bad.
> 
> Every doc i went to is my biggest fan! There are parts of the sport they arent too happy with..cough cough.  But yreah the doc thought it was funny how when i started back again what i was doing.  Every meet, natiuonals, worlds they love up dates.  And the guys that make my braces and shoes i did a photo thing for their prostetics.
> 
> And i take ibuprofen 600 if i'm hurting.  Funny thing, injuries stop hurting when they heal.  So just heal faster...
> 
> I work psych rehab bro. Fuck pain meds, ive seen that shit ruin lives.






I couldn't agree more about the pain meds....it's a fuckn scurge on the area I'm originally from....good people fuckn ruined...it's worse than the crack problem ever was because it effects everyday families and they don't even know there headed down that road....I flat refuse to take pain meds ....had to agure this with a few doctors but in the end they got the message....anyway rant over lol keep killing that shit I'm pretty sure it pushes my lift higher


----------



## psych

foot doin better. rested it from gym on friday skipped sat/sun. still on toe touch with crutches. Bench heavy tomorrow but havin a hard time eating today...fml


----------



## psych

bench 700 to a 1 board... fuck yeah
abd did other shit but i'm tired and my intercostals hurt


----------



## psych

shoulders heavy
630 3x1 machine over head
side flys and the usual shit


----------



## psych

Did nothing for back and speed day. Kinda dumb to push now. Ain't going to get stronger in two weeks all I can do is not get hurt


----------



## AR-15

Havnt checked your thread in awhile bro. I always enjoy it. I can see your still one bad ass mother fucker. Some things never change I guess. Keep up the awesome work Psych. Realize it or not your passion is contagious and appreciated.... AR....


----------



## psych

out 3 weeks about. TOUCHED 605. did it twice! sooo easy thats my opener


----------



## lycan Venom

Man dude, yoir shit has me feeling like a chump. Im lifting light like a sissy. Smh. Keep up the hard work, dont get hurt and keep us updated.


----------



## psych

touched 605 easy....went and got a massage.
i'm 250 gotta make 242. so a 8 pound cut is easy i'm use to 20 so i got this


----------



## psych

chest feeder workout and shoulders


----------



## psych

242...im good. easy week. fly out thursday.


----------



## AnaSCI

You move some major weight psych:muscles:


----------



## squatster

lycan Venom said:


> Man dude, yoir shit has me feeling like a chump. Im lifting light like a sissy. Smh. Keep up the hard work, dont get hurt and keep us updated.



He is incredable- he should be getting the big bucks for being an nspirational speeker at hospitals and schools every.


----------



## squatster

Can't wait to find out how you do and you didn't even fly out yet. 
Want to find out how you dropped the weight?


----------



## psych

Update!
I weighed in at 236.5. ll i did was go low carb for a few days.
Weigh ins were to be at 8 am friday, BUT they got moved to 4 pm cause no one had a scale that worked......WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK.  So hydration took longer, no biggie.

At the meet I opened with 601. Asked for plates to put my feet on cause i'm short. They gave me a big box......
I took the weight and it slid out and i twisted my bad leg. (I only have a shin with a rod in it. No fibula bone, and i have a dead foot with drop foot.)
This fuckin hurt. I twisted and they took it. My coach dragged me off the bench and we propped me up in the back.  I was like OMG i think i bent a screw in my leg.  I went for my 2nd attempt and it popped in my shin. 3rd I was carried out and still missed it. ;(

My leg started to swell and we iced my leg.  I wanted to to see the Branch Warren expo we were at.  It was cool. But they told me if i needed a wheel chair it was a 50$ fee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was like no way.

Long story short I was bumbed out. BUT THEN....3 huge dudes come back with a chair. The Minnesota chair men for my fed was like they want to see. It was Branch Warren!!!!  He said he saw my attempts nd thought it was bogus that I had to pay for the chair so he got it for me. We talked BRIEFLY cause he was busy with the shows and expo.  He said he saw my 1st attempt and had his guys come get me on my last 2 when he was walking around to see if i got it. I told him my recovery story, and he slapped me on my shoulder and laughed and said; "you powerlifters are nuts". We took pictures and he signed a few things for me.  Worth it.

I also ate Bluefin tuna and Kobe beef at Minneapolis's #1 sushi spot SOOOO GOOD.  

Thinking 3 things.
1. Try to do a low carb cut cycle see how lean i can get.
2. Train for my next meet.
3. Try some new stacks.

Can you guys chime in with suggestions and help?
Wanna thank all you guys that post and keep this site going!


----------



## lycan Venom

Damn dude that is fucking awesome! I like branch warren and that is testiment to him being a cool fucking dude. You gotta share the pics man.

You got my email man, lets talk.

Im sure all of us here will throw in our 2 cents on what to try next lol.


----------



## aon1

Sucks about the leg but meeting branch is pretty cool.... definitely shows kinda guy he is.....

Train for your next meet...you seem to be the kinda guy that needs that mountain to conquer and I have no doubt you will...


----------



## squatster

We need to get you a juice and growth hormone sponser man


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> We need to get you a juice and growth hormone sponser man



RIGHT!!!!!:action-smiley-033::action-smiley-033::action-smiley-033::action-smiley-033:

i HAVE A SHIT TON OF PICS, but I'm not in VIP anymore and don't feel safe about that shit.  but also people in this day and age are weird and crazy. Also Alot of dudes on this site weren't and aren't who they say they are....so fuck me.  

Countermail is fucked up and nothing runs java anymore. What secure emails are people using.


----------



## lycan Venom

Now you got me wondering who is legit and not ahahah. Paranoia kicking in.

Idk about hushmail but i use proton mail. Ill have to look into others.


----------



## psych

OMG not trying to staRT paranoia!!! Just saying some guys are just keyboard coaches. LOL


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> RIGHT!!!!!:action-smiley-033::action-smiley-033::action-smiley-033::action-smiley-033:
> 
> i HAVE A SHIT TON OF PICS, but I'm not in VIP anymore and don't feel safe about that shit.  but also people in this day and age are weird and crazy. Also Alot of dudes on this site weren't and aren't who they say they are....so fuck me.
> 
> Countermail is fucked up and nothing runs java anymore. What secure emails are people using.



Why do you have to tell every one that i am Ethiopian prostitute?
Why?
I seen weights get picked up and down once.


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> OMG not trying to staRT paranoia!!! Just saying some guys are just keyboard coaches. LOL



I agree- wonder what percentage of the boards are?


----------



## psych

squatster said:


> Why do you have to tell every one that i am Ethiopian prostitute?
> Why?
> I seen weights get picked up and down once.



Shhhhhhhhit you know I love black bitches:love1::love1::love1:


----------



## psych

yep....


----------



## aon1

psych said:


> OMG not trying to staRT paranoia!!! Just saying some guys are just keyboard coaches. LOL



FUCK........ telling me I've been learning from a bunch a bitches that don't know what the fuck there doing either......mother fuck me...mumble ... mumble ....lol


----------



## psych

:banghead:


----------



## squatster

How you doing?
We need you at the new contest for alinshop give away


----------



## psych

Update: 
Doing a hypertrophy block.
Gettin bigger and upping the food.
Thank God for the cpap. Cause I can up the weight and sleep better before i strip it off.

Old guys are dicks when they give you advice at my gym.  How the fuck am I getting shit for cruising when they got kicked out of tested feds!! Hypocrites!

Squatting again.  Alot of focus on deadlift.

Moving again. GF will be with me so cooking will be awesome. She keeps me on point
gf:did you eat burger king?
me: no...
gf:you have mayo and ketchup in your beard!!
me: what!!!!....no way
gf: SAYING CRAZY SHIT IN SPANISH
me: Soooooo we eating or what xoxoxoxo LOL


----------



## squatster

Great to see you man
Get your but over to the ashop contest man- its not the same with out you there


----------



## squatster

We're are you brotha
My favorite logs man
Miss you
Come on


----------



## psych

busy lol


----------



## squatster

Are you stil lifting?
Are you doing the power lifting still or did you stay with the body building/shredded look?
Still with the wifey?
It was great to see you post


----------

